# Where to find drivers for INTEX TV tuner Card?



## mrintech (May 2, 2008)

well friends, 

i got the INTEX TV Tuner as shown in the following link: 

*www.intextechnologies.com/computer...eripherals&sub=Add-On Cards&pro=TV Tuner Card 

well the problem is that i missed the driver CD completely and can't find the drivers at all for Win XP 

well please tell me where to get the drivers 

ITS URGENT 

- wishes


----------



## prasad_den (May 2, 2008)

Did you try this link...??
*www.intextechnologies.com/support-and-downloads.aspx


----------



## Kenshin (May 2, 2008)

I also hv a card and a cd too...but windows still doesn't find the drivers...i still dunnu why...card aisehi pada hai!!


----------



## alok4best (May 2, 2008)

I can upload it if u guys want to...I have the same card...


----------

